# Hawthorne



## Matthew Craig (Dec 12, 2012)

. Got this old beach cruiser from my cousin, trying to find the year out but no luck. But I do know it was originally sold out of Mongomery Wards. Might of also had a tank at one point, any ideas on how to find out the year of a Montgomery Wards Hawthorne? You can click on the image to see the bike, there are wheels for it.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Your bike is from around 1963-67. It was made by the Snyder, who also made Rollfasts. There isn't any way to figure the year, aside from a few catalog details. That straight chainguard was used as early as 1963, and that chainring was phased out for a tri-spoke design, in the late 60s.


----------

